# Storage woes



## Foreverfox (Oct 8, 2021)

I've run out of storage for items such as fruit, fish, bugs, etc. I don't want to upgrade to the furniture and fashion plan for the warehouse, but don't want to clear out my entire inventory either. Help? Just looking for ideas here.


----------



## JemAC (Oct 8, 2021)

Running out of storage is such a pain, I seem to go between having nothing to been completely full - though I do actually have the plan but keep forgetting about the warehouse!  
When my fruit, fish, bugs etc fill up I usually go through them all and sell quite a few - I’ll keep more of the villager request ones but for most of the others, especially the higher priced ones, I’ll just keep 1 or 2 and sell the rest off - mostly do this for fish and bugs rather then fruit though. Not sure if this will help a lot but if you have a high amount of some of them then this often helps me for a while


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 8, 2021)

for fruit/fish/bugs/etc. i can just tell you roughly the exact amounts of what i have at any given moment. i have a capacity of 575, and i don't think i've ever bought extra inventory storage, but the closest i usually get to being full these days is 560 or so anyway. 

x10 of each basic fish/bug 
x10 red snappers, horned dynastids and black bass
x25-30 of each regular fruit (including coconuts) 
x15-20 of each perfect fruit (not including lychess, which is my special) 
x10 of each shell 
x30-40 pearl oysters (although i'm only on 25 at the moment) 

and then however many of each expensive fish/bug you can carry after. like, right now i have x15 tuna and x16 sharks, a couple of giant fish, and then some more basic fish. (coelacanths, koi, soft-shelled turtles.) i have way less bugs though. only x10 stags and a couple goliath beetles. but, yeah, that's how i manage it. i don't keep anything that's out of season or event exclusive either. 

i've never actually maxed out my clothing/furniture storage though despite playing since launch. i know i'm missing some of the marketplace items and haven't crafted anything i don't like, but i do have plenty of duplicates for some things. (i'm crafting duplicate mazes pieces right now, for example.) i suppose it's just about how much you keep. i don't change my campsite layout regularly, so i don't feel the need to have multiples of most furniture, and i give all my fortune cookie furniture/clothing duplicates to gulliver.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 8, 2021)

JemAC said:


> Running out of storage is such a pain, I seem to go between having nothing to been completely full - though I do actually have the plan but keep forgetting about the warehouse!
> When my fruit, fish, bugs etc fill up I usually go through them all and sell quite a few - I’ll keep more of the villager request ones but for most of the others, especially the higher priced ones, I’ll just keep 1 or 2 and sell the rest off - mostly do this for fish and bugs rather then fruit though. Not sure if this will help a lot but if you have a high amount of some of them then this often helps me for a while





daringred_ said:


> for fruit/fish/bugs/etc. i can just tell you roughly the exact amounts of what i have at any given moment. i have a capacity of 575, and i don't think i've ever bought extra inventory storage, but the closest i usually get to being full these days is 560 or so anyway.
> 
> x10 of each basic fish/bug
> x10 red snappers, horned dynastids and black bass
> ...


Thank you both! These are great! Right now, I don't feel like I should've maxed out any specific item's capacity. I do have some seasonal/event items I could get rid of that I didn't realize I still had. I try to go through and sell furniture that I know I won't put in my campsite, as I never change my theme, but some of it I hesitate to sell because I can't remember if I made it as a needed piece to get a specific villager to come and I just haven't completed their request yet. (holy run-on sentence, apologies.) 

I'll definitely give it another comb through and see what I can sell. I have soo much just hanging out in my mailbox, it's killing me lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2021)

I just toss stuff into my marketplace boxes at the maximum bundle(s) I have at the cheapest possible sell value* when that happens. free value for anyone that happens to see and purchase

it's about the only time I'll use my marketplace boxes now too


*well, except those uber rare huge fishies and etc. I've been keeping those for myself


----------

